# Hornady ssts ML bullets



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Just thought I would comment on how well these bullets performed for me. I just shot my bull and with one shot he was down. Recover the bullet in the hide on the opposite side and it mushroomed perfectly. It exploded both lungs and put a 3" hole in the heart. 
I was using the 250 gr Bullets with 100 gr of 777 powder. In a TC omega.
Awesome bullets, used them on deer but never anything like a big rutting bull elk.
The thread for the story is in the big game section under La Sal ML elk.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

+1
I shot my bull with a 300 grain SST. The bullet went through both shoulder blades and I found it in the hide on the other side. He did not go more than 10 yards.

[attachment=0:2cav0mvj]Bullet small.JPG[/attachment:2cav0mvj]


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

is comparing the sst and the barnes bullet like splitting hairs? shot that 250 grain barnes tez and got great groupings and it blew out both shoulders of the deer I got last week.


----------

